# Processor - Manchester, Oct 2013



## PaulPowers (Oct 12, 2013)

Like a pleb I left my tripod at home when I set out for work today so these are handheld and I had to delete most of them, these are what I have that are presentable.

Discovered by Siologen over a decade ago Processor is a collection of Brick, RCP, Poo processors pretty much everything you could want in a drain.

Worth saying that as I walked into the processor chamber a rat the size of a small dog ran at me, dodged between my legs and vanished into the darkness.

Here's the pics


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 13, 2013)

Pretty good for handheld
well done Mr P


----------

